# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  CẦN TUYỂN NHÂN VIÊN: Công ty chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ hoa tươi, hiện tại chi nhánh của chúng tôi tại tp. HCM cần tuyển:

## hoatuoink

*CẦN TUYỂN NHÂN VIÊN: Chúng tôi là công ty chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ hoa tươi, hiện tại chi nhánh của chúng tôi tại tp. HCM cần tuyển:* 

1.    *Nhân viên văn phòng*

Số lượng cần tuyển: 3

 Giới tính: nữ

 Giờ làm việc: 8h – 17h từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6, nghỉ chiều thứ 7 và ngày chủ nhật

 Mức lương: thỏa thuận

 Kinh nghiệm: Không cần kinh nghiệm

 Yêu cầu bằng cấp: tốt nghiệp trung cấp hoặc cao đẳng dùng thông thạo word, excel, máy tính văn phòng

 Yêu cầu độ tuổi: đủ 18 tuổi trở lên

 Ưu tiên những bạn biết về marketing online hay các lĩnh vực liên quan đến marketing online



 2.    *Nhân viên phụ việc*

  Số lượng cần tuyển: 2

 Giới tính: nữ

 Yêu cầu độ tuổi: đủ 18 tuổi trở lên

 Yêu cầu bằng cấp: tốt nghiệp 12/12, siêng năng, chuyên cần

 Mức lương: từ 4 - 7 triệu

 Kinh nghiệm: Chưa có kinh nghiệm

 Công việc: Phụ việc trong shop hoa tươi

 Thời gian làm việc:

Ca: từ 14h – 21h từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6, nghỉ thứ 7, chủ nhật từ 8h đến 17h (1 bạn)

Toàn thời gian từ 7h sáng đến 17h30 tối (1 bạn)

 Phù hợp với các bạn học sinh sinh viên muốn kiếm thêm thu nhập 


*3. Nhân Viên Cắm Hoa*

 Số lượng cần tuyển: 2

 Giới tính: Nam

 Yêu cầu độ tuổi: đủ 18 tuổi trở lên

 Mức lương: thỏa thuận

 Công việc: Thiết kế và thực hiện các đơn hàng, mẫu hoa theo yêu cầu khách hàng, sáng tạo, chăm chỉ, thật thà

Thời gian làm việc:

Từ 7h sáng đến 17h30 – nghỉ trưa 1 tiếng rưỡi


*4. Nhân viên giao hoa*


 Giới tính: nam

 Yêu cầu độ tuổi: đủ 18 tuổi trở lên

 Mức lương: thỏa thuận

 Kinh nghiệm: thông thạo đường thành phố, chăm chỉ, chuyên cần

Công việc: giao hàng

 Giờ làm việc: Từ 7h sáng đến 17h30 – nghỉ trưa 1 tiếng rưỡi



*Liên hệ: cửa hàng Hoa tươi 1080*

*Địa chỉ làm việc: 150 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, p.Đa Kao, q.1, tp.HCM*

*Số điện thoại: 098 537 1080 hoặc 0903 304 688*

----------

